# Great White Shark



## OUTCAST (Feb 2, 2017)

Ive been catching and tagging quite a few lately from 300 to 3,000 lbs.  Figured you guys might like..


----------



## OUTCAST (Feb 2, 2017)

Evidently I can catch a great white, but i can't post a video. 

Heres a direct link.  All Videos must be EMBEDED GON has no control over links to YOUTUBE. Link removed by Moderation.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 2, 2017)

OUTCAST said:


> Evidently I can catch a great white, but i can't post a video.
> 
> Heres a direct link.
> 
> We're going to need a bigger video...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 2, 2017)

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice

Saw a video online yesterday where one great white took a bite out of another one.  

Didn't know they attacked their own.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Feb 2, 2017)

That is purely awesome.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## OUTCAST (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks fellas, appreciate it


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 2, 2017)

better figure out how to embed that video


----------



## Batjack (Feb 3, 2017)

Great video, and I'm glad you're having fun with that. As for me, those fellas are on my list of 4 things I never want to see (or to see me) in the wild. The other three are, in no particular order, polar bear, kodiak bear, and komodo dragon. Combined they are the only animals that will track a human for food.
Now, as a diver of over 30 years, I know that "most" shark attacks are by mistake and I'm not afraid of them, but I do respect them and plan to stay as far away from where one might bump into the ones on my list as possible.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 3, 2017)

Batjack said:


> Great video, and I'm glad you're having fun with that. As for me, those fellas are on my list of 4 things I never want to see (or to see me) in the wild. The other three are, in no particular order, polar bear, kodiak bear, and komodo dragon. Combined they are the only animals that will track a human for food.
> Now, as a diver of over 30 years, I know that "most" shark attacks are by mistake and I'm not afraid of them, but I do respect them and plan to stay as far away from where one might bump into the ones on my list as possible.



Big Daddy Cuda is more likely to bite a diver, but yeah that's a good list.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah, I've "kissed a cuda" before. Did a back roll off a boat out of Cayman Brac, and before I got oriented good a 6'+ bumped my mask 3 times. Now cudas, I have DEEP respect for, but that's because they'll hit anything "shiney". That's why all my equipment is matte black or gray. Unlike most divers, I'd rather blend in than show off in hot pink. And you'll NEVER see me any where around a spear fisherman. Made that mistake "ONCE"!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2017)

Beautiful creatures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 3, 2017)

Great job Captain!


----------



## olcaptain (Feb 3, 2017)

Incredible! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 3, 2017)

That's crazy.. How long did it take to get it boat side?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

Really cool!


----------



## zeke392 (Feb 5, 2017)

nice catch !!  just curious, what was the bait?


----------



## OUTCAST (Feb 6, 2017)

oops1 said:


> That's crazy.. How long did it take to get it boat side?


This one took less than 2 hours.  Sometimes 20 mins, sometimes a few hours...all depends on the personality. 




zeke392 said:


> nice catch !!  just curious, what was the bait?


Ive used just about everything, and everything seems to work.  


Thanks fellas!


----------

